# Rent/house prices



## Jennifer (Oct 28, 2005)

just curious, but on average, how much does a house/apt. go for in your area, as well as taxes? it could be to buy or rent.

in my area, a 3-bedroom apt. is $2,100 a month (what my family has), a house is about $700,000 with $13,000 in taxes a year to buy.

my county is one of the top 5 most expensive counties in the country. can you tell? LOL


----------



## Liz (Oct 28, 2005)

a house here is starting aroun $500,000-$700,000 but they're not very nice ones.

the nice houses are like $1,200,000+

condos start at $400,000 - $800,000

the condos that we live in right now are selling off at $650,000 and can go for higher.


----------



## MACGoddess (Oct 28, 2005)

Jeez almighty guys!! The apartment we are in is a 2br/2ba and decently sized, not teeny at all, and it is about $850 a month...


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 28, 2005)

A 3 bedroom apt. goes for anywhere between $600-$1300.

A fairly nice 3 bedroom 2,300 sq. ft. house sales for around $180,000-$250,000.

The nicer homes start around $250,000-$500,000.

Those prices are for new custom built homes around here. You can get an older home in fairly good condition for around $50,000-$100,000.

I own two houses. One out here in the country that I live in and one in town. The one in town was built in the 60's and I bought it for $39,000 and it appraised for $50,000. Not too shabby.


----------



## Liz (Oct 28, 2005)

oh rent around her for an apartment is starting around $700 up into the $1500 range a month













:icon _evil


----------



## Geek (Oct 28, 2005)

Oh you don't want to know here in Southern CA! Here in Orange County, CA has the 2nd highest real estate in the nation. Our county's median housing cost is around $615,000(average sales costs) or so. First is Marin County, up near where LIZ/Marisol live.

Houses in any of the beach communities here in Southern CA are SKY HIGH! For a single family home 1300 sq feet or so with a 2 car garage you would be looking at around $875,000 or $900,000. Thaty would be for a "semi" nice home. For a "fixer upper" home, you could prolly get one for a steal at $700K or so. For anything nice, you are well over 1 Million bux.

We here are the epitomy of LUCK! We have an 2,100 square foot pool home with a 3 car garage, 200 meters from the beach.

Apartments are in the $2,000 range, I think.


----------



## Marisol (Oct 28, 2005)

I live in Marin... I will get more up to date figures to you tomorrow. Its freaking expensive here.


----------



## Geek (Oct 28, 2005)

I do beleive Marin County is the highest in the United States


----------



## Marisol (Oct 28, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* I do beleive Marin County is the highest in the United States I think you are right T!


----------



## lovesboxers (Oct 28, 2005)

I live in the greater Sacramento area and our housing market has just skyrocketed in the last 5 years and gotten ridiculous. A somewhat decent house 1900sf (NOTHING fancy mind you) in 400,000+ To get something nice, about 2500sf + is gonna run about 5-600,000+ Of course it is a little cheaper if you go into the *crappy* areas of the city.


----------



## girl_geek (Oct 28, 2005)

I don't know about houses, but most of the two-bedroom apartments we looked at last year were $800-$1000, with some older apartments far from campus being around $600. (Apartments get more expensive the closer you get to campus, even if they're old and nasty!) I've received real estate flyers in the mail advertizing starter homes for 80K, nicer homes (like 3-4 bedrooms, game rooms, etc) for 100-150K, but I don't know if that's average.

We got a great deal with this on-campus housing that we live in now though -- about $500/mo for a one-bedroom very close to campus, with all utilities included, free cable TV, free DSL Internet and on the campus computer network so I can do most of my work from home!



It's a small apartment but boy are we saving money!


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2005)

Prices in my area (Texas) are about the same as Lisa posted. Our property taxes run close to 10K a year...and we own 2 homes.





My daughter rents an apartment here (Texas) and it is $500 per month. It is a large (750sf) 1 bedroom/1bath in a nice area.

My son rents an apartment (Seattle) and it is $600 per month. Again, 1 bedroom/1bath and is small at 600 sf. Nothing fancy at all.


----------



## Chrystal (Oct 28, 2005)

In Massachusetts the closer you live to Boston the higher houses/apartments are...I live in a small town in Central MA so here the houses range from 130,000 for the "fixer upper" to 300,000 and rent could be anywhere between $500-$2000. But...the next town over 1 acre of land starts at 100,000!!



I would have no idea about taxes though.


----------



## Cirean (Oct 28, 2005)

We pay $1050 for 1200sq foot apartment but we live deep in the burbs. Closer to the beach would be about the same price for half the square feet.

You can buy a house here for less than $150,000 but you might get shot taking out your garbage at night





It would be between $250-$350 for a decent neighborhood in Chesapeake. Alot more if you want to live in Virginia Beach, obviously the closer to the oceanfront the more expensive.


----------



## swhitneyt (Oct 28, 2005)

Paying rent is such a cramp on the budget!


----------



## devinjhans (Oct 28, 2005)

I live in Texas so prices are around what Lisa stated. You can buy a nice acre of land for anywhere between 50,000.00 and 100,000.00. Custom built homes are around 250,000. and up. We live in a condo in the Medical center which is an expensive part of the city b/c we are close to all the main parts of the city like downtown, medical center, galleria, and all the major freeways, etc. We are buying our condo and pay 600.00 a month for it. Since the reliant stadium was built our appraisal doubled.


----------



## jennycateyez (Oct 28, 2005)

Well I Just Saw In The Paper The Other Day Here In Brooklyn They Have A Neigborhood Called Brooklyn Heights And There Was This 1 Brownstone Selling For 21 Mil, And It Didnt Even Have A Driveway!! You Can Get A Mansion In L.a!

But The Real Estate Market Is Going Up High Here, So An Average House Is 500,000(in A Not So Good Area), And For A Studio To Rent Its About $750-900.we Have A 3 Bedroom Apart And Pay 1,500 With No Garage.


----------



## Sofia (Oct 28, 2005)

I live in NYC so you can just imagine what the prices are here. Our place in Manhattan we've lived in forever. We bought it after the building went condo, 1800 sqft., 2 bedrooms, 2.5 baths w/ a small office in a doorman/elevator bldg. We paid well below market price years ago. If we were to rent it today it would go for $3-4000 a month at least, crazy. Maybe more.

Our house in Staten Island we had custom built. We bought the land and my Dad bought the material at cost and had a subcontractor build it. 4 beds, 3.5 baths, 75x125 property, 2 car garage, pool and home office now worth $950,000+. We are 3 blocks from the beach. If we were to break it down, we pay more for the apartment than a whole house. Insane!

Our tenants in Queens, NY pay $1200 a month for a 2 bedroom and $900-1000 for a one bedroom. The bldg is located near transportation, shopping and a few schools.

We also have a house in Upstate NY, close to Windham Mountain. 30 acres of land cost us $25,000, then we built the house and added a pool for the summers, total cost $200,000. Huge difference from above.


----------



## Sofia (Oct 28, 2005)

Jen, $2100 is crazy! WOW??!!??


----------



## phoenix461 (Oct 28, 2005)

Yes Sofia - the NYC market is totally crazy. I live in a condo - small one bedroom apt. just over 600 sq. ft. and that current market rate for a rental of this size is $2,400/month the last I heard. Yikes!


----------



## Salope (Oct 28, 2005)

This makes me wonder how I am ever going to be able to afford a house? I guess I should stop blowing my money on make-up, clothes &amp; other frivolous things and start pinching pennies. :


----------



## phoenix461 (Oct 28, 2005)

It's tough - at some point we must sacrfice. I know what it feels like. Ouch!


----------



## BeneBaby (Oct 29, 2005)

I live in the S.F Bay Area and my rent for a 2bd Apartment is $2000/month.

To buy a "fixer-upper" it is about 500,000 to 700,000(in a not so nice neighborhood). A nice home starts in the millions.

It's gonna take a few years for me to save up and buy a house.:icon_love


----------



## Marisol (Oct 29, 2005)

County - Median price

Alameda - $620,000

Contra Costa - $570,000

Marin - $925,000

Napa - $599,000

San Francisco - $800,000

San Mateo - $805,000

Santa Clara - $705,000

Solano - $448,000

Sonoma - $581,000

BAY AREA - $644,000

Source: DataQuick Information Systems

As stated before, I live in Marin County. We rent out townhome and pay $1,250 for a 3 bedroom, 1.5 bath. The only reason its so low is because we have lived here for almost 9 yrs. Other townhomes in our area are about $1800.


----------



## envymi (Oct 29, 2005)

Between my man and I, we have several places in different areas...here in the San Fernando Valley(los angeles area) the rentals we have are a 2 bedroom apt for $2500/month, a 5 bedroom house for $10,000/month...we own a 3 bd condo that's about $350,000 and a 5 bd house for about 2 mil...Now in Atlanta, we have a 3 bd apt for $1000/month, in Alabama he has a house that was $35,000 13 years ago and he has a 2 bd apt in Sao Paolo, Brazil for about $800/month, and I have a 2 bd townhouse in Michigan for $800/month...and I'm looking into renting a small 3 bd house in France, the ones I'm looking at run about $1500-2500/month...


----------



## Marisol (Oct 29, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Charmaine* OMG Marisol, $925,000! I guess it really is the most expensive county around! Yup... I wont ever get a chance to buy a home here. The prices are insane!


----------



## Divaofreality (Oct 29, 2005)

Here in Hawaii the 2br townhomes start at 1800.00 per months for rental and the houses anywhere from 2k-3500 per month 2br depending on how close you are to the beach or downtown.


----------



## suzukigrrl (Oct 29, 2005)

I have a 5000 sq. ft industrial space (zoned for light industrial) for $1000 a month. I see ads for one bedroom in a shared house or apartment for $500 a month. Not a bad deal, but I think it is the price of utilities that is killer. Last winter we were getting $1000 heating bills. No heat for us this winter!!


----------



## twirllytail (Oct 29, 2005)

We live in a medium size city in Michigan and pay about $1,100 per month for our 4 bedroom, 2 bath home. Not a bad price. Taxes are high here in town, though.

Housing is all over the place here depending on location.

I would love to live in CA, but could never afford a place to live.


----------



## GraceGirl7 (Oct 29, 2005)

We pay $600 for our two bedroom, but that's with $50 off if we pay by the first of the month, and we also live in a small mountain town. Where we used to live in Atlanta, the apartments went from $850 for a 1 bedroom to $2000+ for a 2-3 bedroom. You can get a decent house here starting around $125,000 - $150,000. You'd get a heck of a house here for $700,000!!!


----------



## GraceGirl7 (Oct 29, 2005)

Originally Posted by *phoenix461* Yes Sofia - the NYC market is totally crazy. I live in a condo - small one bedroom apt. just over 600 sq. ft. and that current market rate for a rental of this size is $2,400/month the last I heard. Yikes! Good Lord!! We pay $600 for our 1200 sf apt!!! I used to live in a 1 bedroom 700 sf apt. and we payed $725 for it. I can't imagine $2400 for 600 sf! That's just crazy!!!!


----------



## Jennifer (Oct 29, 2005)

wow, i'm surprised at all of those.

envy, if you ever need someone to housesit in ANY continent, let me know





sofi, yeah. it's a lot because we're the 2nd suburb out of NYC and the train is right on the next block, a 30-minute ride to grand central.


----------



## girl_geek (Oct 29, 2005)

Originally Posted by *suzukigrrl* I have a 5000 sq. ft industrial space (zoned for light industrial) for $1000 a month. I see ads for one bedroom in a shared house or apartment for $500 a month. Not a bad deal, but I think it is the price of utilities that is killer. Last winter we were getting $1000 heating bills. No heat for us this winter!! Wow, where do you live that you won't freeze to death in the winter without heat?? I want to move there, I hate cold winters! lol


----------



## SamanthaBNYC (Oct 30, 2005)

I live in Astoria, Queens (NYC area) and a studio averages $800, but you can find some for $650. I believe the houses start at $500,000 (that's for a decent house in a good area). Astoria is a safe, clean area with a quick commute to midtown Manhattan, so I consider it a good deal (compared to the rest of NYC).


----------



## phoenix461 (Oct 30, 2005)

Samantha - I hear u on this. Astoria is known to be safe/clean.

Originally Posted by *SamanthaBNYC* I live in Astoria, Queens (NYC area) and a studio averages $800, but you can find some for $650. I believe the houses start at $500,000 (that's for a decent house in a good area). Astoria is a safe, clean area with a quick commute to midtown Manhattan, so I consider it a good deal (compared to the rest of NYC).


----------



## phoenix461 (Oct 30, 2005)

Envymi - may I come visit in France and Brazil?

Originally Posted by *envymi* Between my man and I, we have several places in different areas...here in the San Fernando Valley(los angeles area) the rentals we have are a 2 bedroom apt for $2500/month, a 5 bedroom house for $10,000/month...we own a 3 bd condo that's about $350,000 and a 5 bd house for about 2 mil...Now in Atlanta, we have a 3 bd apt for $1000/month, in Alabama he has a house that was $35,000 13 years ago and he has a 2 bd apt in Sao Paolo, Brazil for about $800/month, and I have a 2 bd townhouse in Michigan for $800/month...and I'm looking into renting a small 3 bd house in France, the ones I'm looking at run about $1500-2500/month...


----------



## suzukigrrl (Oct 31, 2005)

Originally Posted by *girl_geek* Wow, where do you live that you won't freeze to death in the winter without heat?? I want to move there, I hate cold winters! lol Oakland! It is a tiny bit warmer in Oakland than in San Francisco. It really isn't so bad. The one year that I lived in the dorms we had no problems getting heat, but in all the years that I've been in warehouses getting heat has been an issue. It really isn't so bad. It never gets below freezing. I just have to put a sweater on when I get out of the shower and dry my hair quickly.


----------



## dixiewolf (Oct 31, 2005)

Wow, I am amazed. I live in FL, they just raised the min wage one dollar, so its 6.15 an hour. People who make mininmum wage cant afford to live b/c you have to make 3 times salary what the rent would cost. The places that people can afford are in really bad areas or near the college campus. I have to live with my mom until I get a full time job b/c I cant afford any apartment here (I work pt but at least I dont make mininum. Her house was 800 or 900 grand. My boyfriends house cost him 100 grand (yes prices are weird here). I might live with him soon anyway (it has been 4 years anyways). There is nothing wrong with where he lives, its nice, safe, and mainly young couple neighborhood. My mom is a homemaker and almost 60 so she can live in luxury if she wants, lol. There are a few homes here in the millions, but people have to sell them half price b/c no one can afford them. I looked at a one bedroom apt and found out it was almost 1 grand a month. No thanks.


----------



## redrocks (Nov 1, 2005)

I live in Northern NJ and we are currently renting a 2 bedroom garden apartment and we are paying $1100 a month in rent.

We are house hunting and having a REAL hard time finding a 3 bedroom under $350,000 that's in decent shape or doesn't need to be torn down.

I think average house price for a 3 bedroom in this area is in the 400,000 to 500,000 range. New construction of 3 bedroom houses is starting in the 800,000 range.

It's really sick!


----------



## eightthirty (Feb 11, 2006)

Suwanee, Georgia - A contender in CNN Money's Best Places to live 2005

Average home price: $248,000

Average Rental Prices (apartment): 3 bedroom $1125 - $1600 (We only have 3 apartment complexes that I'm aware of)

Population: approximately 10,000


----------



## Geek (Feb 11, 2006)

Extremely high here! Can't even talk about it. In my city it's around $700-900K Median(avg selling price)


----------



## Marisol (Feb 11, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* Extremely high here! Can't even talk about it. In my city it's around $700-900K Median(avg selling price) You are big pimpin'!


----------



## Min (Feb 11, 2006)

I have friends in ny so I know your rent is high! Anyway im paying $595 a month for my 1 BR apt &amp; my land lord is cool shes only raised the rent once since we have been here. We are in the process of buying a home (hopefully) I got my mortgage I just need to follow through. The house we are getting is worth about $150-$200, 3 bedrooms finished basement 1 1/2 baths my father inlaw is about to lose it so I am buying it so he can pay his debt hopefully in time before they take it




. He is selling it to us for the amount he owes which is 51,000.00 SWEET! Of course there is a catch ..... I have to live with the father in law once again


----------



## Joyeuux (Feb 11, 2006)

The average 2 bed/2bath on the westside of Los Angeles can go anywhere from $1500-2500/month. Bleh.


----------



## Min (Feb 11, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Joyeuux* The average 2 bed/2bath on the westside of Los Angeles can go anywhere from $1500-2500/month. Bleh. 



Oh god! I would think you guys would get paid more to justify?


----------



## Becka (Feb 11, 2006)

We're in one of the suburbs of Vancouver. I won't even go into how much a house costs in Van, but in the burb we're in anything under $400,000.00 Cdn. is a fixer upper. A decent 3 bedroom home will cost you $400,000.00 min, and that is without a basement and with no land and probably a back yard that you can't run around naked in coz your neighbour's window over looks it.

I have no idea what rents are now but when we were renting three years ago we were paying $1300 Cdn. per month for a very nice 3 bedroom townhouse, however that came with no yard, had crappy parking and it was in a really dingy, crime ridden area.

The way housing prices are going up so fast here we are darn lucky we got in when we did.


----------



## Geek (Feb 11, 2006)

Houses rent in our area Orange County for around $3,000 - $3,500/mo. Typically we are paid more here. We have allot of jobs here also.


----------



## Becka (Feb 11, 2006)

I always thought standard of living for Cdns. and Americans are pretty much the same, i mean when it comes to comparing salaries to housing/rent prices, don't you think?

or are you guys better off? like your housing prices are thru the roof!

don't you guys write off your mortgages down there, or the interest or soemthing like that?


----------



## Geek (Feb 11, 2006)

Originally Posted by *becka110* 

I always thought standard of living for Cdns. and Americans are pretty much the same, i mean when it comes to comparing salaries to housing/rent prices, don't you think?
or are you guys better off? like your housing prices are thru the roof!

don't you guys write off your mortgages down there, or the interest or soemthing like that?




Oh the US is all over the place with values of homes. California is clearly the highest in values. Starting with the Bay Area of San Fran then onto Orange County of Southern CA.


----------



## tinypinkbubbles (Feb 11, 2006)

Hello all-

I live in Palm Springs, Ca and prices here are just as expensive as everywhere else in CA...Studios(in a very bad area) run from $700 to well over a grand...My boy lives in a tiny one bedroom and it's $800 and not in a good area...Average rent for a 1 bedroom is $1200-$1500...Houses start at $600,000 and go up from there...average price for a house is I believe $750,00...But hey lots of celebrity houses can be had here;Bob Hope's house with 3 bedrooms is $10 million....lol...of course it looks like a flying saucer...


----------



## Laura (Feb 13, 2006)

In Cork, Ireland you're paying 900euro ($1071) a month for a 3 bed semi-detached house which is about 1000-1200sq ft.

To buy one of those houses, depending on the area it can go from 250-350k.

My SO just bought a house on a new housing developement. 2000sq ft for 480k. Its 3 storey though. That's the new craze in Ireland, 3 storey houses so the developers can build more houses on the same amount of land!


----------



## SqueeKee (Feb 13, 2006)

Because I so close to Lake Ontario, the prices for houses are more pricy than places further away from the lake. I spend 725$ a month for a ratty old 1 bdrm apartement, but nicer ones nearby cost anywhere from 900-1500$ a month.

The cost of houses here is pretty vast. They can cost anywhere between about 250 000$ to up to a million, maybe more. You can't even get a crappy little bungalo for under 250k.


----------



## FrillyChimps47 (Feb 14, 2006)

Its bad. Things are really expensive.


----------

